# 2 Short



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

2 Short,
How'd you end up on Sat.? I finished with a limit on Fri. and Sun. and got skunked on Sat. The rest of my crew only picked up one fish between the two of them all weekend.  Mostly jigged fished Fri and Sun and trolled for a couple of hours on Sat. but never located any biggun's. Sunday the wind started to kick up pretty good with predictions of 35 knots by evening, so it was time to hit the road by 2.00. Overall a good weekend though just being up on the big lake.

Again, thanks for the shout on 79. Catch you next time.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Good talking to you on the radio Friday.

We ended up just keeping 4 walleye, we threw a couple back, one too small, one foul hooked.

Some buddies of mine did ok saturday morning, they went north of the reefs into clearer water and caught their limit on jigs and minnows.

Hope to see you up there again soon,
Kim


----------

